# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  CZ Shadow not shooting POA

## R93

Any CZ pistol owners out there, that know where ro get sights etc.

My shadow does not shoot any load POA.
It shoots approx 10" high with different loads with some horizontal shift with some projectiles however it shoots very tight. 
I have perservered with it by a low hold until I shot a match that had a 40 m target. I normally do not use my sights and just look over/thru them to hit most targets within 15-20m.
I have to be way more deliberate at 40 m and use the sights.
Towards the end of a stage or getting tired I also tend to get more deliberate and use sights but hold POA forgetting to aim off and it costs me.
Ordering parts from overseas is no longer as cost effective so if anyone can help out that would be appreciated.
May get away with just a higher foresight. Might also sell the thing and get a Bul m5 instead.😆 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## shooternz

Give Don Perry a call he sells CZ pistols says he has lots of parts,Gun Supplies NZ|Online Gun Shop|Pistols|Rifles|Shotguns|MSSA|Guns NZ

----------


## john worthington

hi dave are you at home graham at the hoki club has a device for pistols that holds and fires it forget what its called maybe a ransom rest '
it takes the nut behind the but out lets you see what the pistol is really doing
cheers john

----------


## R93

> hi dave are you at home graham at the hoki club has a device for pistols that holds and fires it forget what its called maybe a ransom rest '
> it takes the nut behind the but out lets you see what the pistol is really doing
> cheers john


Yup I'm home. It is a sight issue because everyone shoots it the same.

I am hoping it isint gunna cost the earth to remedy as I really like the gun.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Give Don Perry a call he sells CZ pistols says he has lots of parts,Gun Supplies NZ|Online Gun Shop|Pistols|Rifles|Shotguns|MSSA|Guns NZ


Cheers mate will give him a try.
I don't want to have to send it away.
We have tried punching the rear sight and it is pretty solid.
Not sure it will move with an adjustment tool either without some trouble.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

Dave, close your eyes, draw and index on a dot that you've placed the wall. Keep you shoulders and neck relaxed and neutral stance.

Open your eyes and see where the sights are pointing... As well as what the alignment between front and rear sight looks like

Are you shooting with the standards rubber grips, or aftermarket (thin or thick ) ?

----------


## mikee

don't buy a Bul, you will be disapointed

----------


## veitnamcam

Weld a bit on top of the sight?

----------


## gimp

Give us a hoon on it?

----------


## R93

> Dave, close your eyes, draw and index on a dot that you've placed the wall. Keep you shoulders and neck relaxed and neutral stance.
> 
> Open your eyes and see where the sights are pointing... As well as what the alignment between front and rear sight looks like
> 
> Are you shooting with the standards rubber grips, or aftermarket (thin or thick ) ?


Cheers mate. Plenty of other shooters have shot it the same as me. It is a sight issue. Not an alignment issue.

Priced a fix. Close to $400 friggin bucks.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> don't buy a Bul, you will be disapointed


Why? I shot an m5 Ipsc on the weekend. Nice bit of kit I thought. Every other bit of Israeli kit I have used is primo
Hit POA at least😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Why? I shot an m5 Ipsc on the weekend. Nice bit of kit I thought. Every other bit of Israeli kit I have used is primo
> Hit POA at least
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Lets just say I have owned shot a 40S&W Bul extensively a Para 16-40 and 2 STI's and the Bul was not even in the same Bulpark, Granted this was 15 years ago I had one but it could not cope with heavy use I was giving it. They may be improved now but..................

----------


## NZShoota

Kilwell have different height front sights listed

Accessories | Kilwell Sports Ltd

----------


## R93

> Lets just say I have owned shot a 40S&W Bul extensively a Para 16-40 and 2 STI's and the Bul was not even in the same Bulpark, Granted this was 15 years ago I had one but it could not cope with heavy use I was giving it. They may be improved now but..................


I would like a Para but they are up around  4.5 k for one tuned as well as the M5 for half the price.
The one I played with had not fired that many rounds tbf but I liked it.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

I'm still keen for a hoon on it...

----------


## nzfubz

http://www.competitionguns.co.nz/

I'm sure Chris will be able to help CZ master

----------


## R93

> I'm still keen for a hoon on it...


You can have one when the slide gets back😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Sweet, I still have all that 9mm to get rid of

----------


## R93

> Sweet, I still have all that 9mm to get rid of


Not all in my gun ya won't be 😆
You have a 1000rnds still?


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Yep. No time to get B at the moment, away just about every weekend with work

----------


## R93

> Yep. No time to get B at the moment, away just about every weekend with work


Daylight savings just trashed mid week shooting as well😆

We will go up and blow some of your ammo soon😆



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Vapour

I heard that 1mm change in front sight will change approx 5"at 25

----------


## gimp

> Daylight savings just trashed mid week shooting as well
> 
> We will go up and blow some of your ammo soon
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That's what the daytime is for!

----------


## R93

> That's what the daytime is for!


We had club nites on Wednesdays during the summer as well.
Counted towards attendance.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Ahhh ok. That'd be useful

----------


## R93

> http://www.competitionguns.co.nz/
> 
> I'm sure Chris will be able to help CZ master


Thanks for this. I think I have a soloution at a respectable price thanks to Chris and yourself.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpy

@gimp .....you let me keep your brass . I have some ways for you to discharge all that ammo ....

----------


## R93

> @gimp .....you let me keep your brass . I have some ways for you to discharge all that ammo ....


Go find your brass patsy somewhere else.
This one is mine😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpy

at least if he shoots mine it will hit where he is looking  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

> at least if he shoots mine it will hit where he is looking


not with my pistol shooting ability

----------


## stumpy

if you try the 357 ... you will hit something

----------


## R93

> at least if he shoots mine it will hit where he is looking


Mine will be  sorted. Besides have ya seen the bloke?
He is all messed up. Has one eye 6" higher than the other😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

To the Gent who pm ed me offering a lend of your sight  adjustment tool,  can you please contact me via pm again?

I need your help and cleared my inbox thus stupidly losing  your details.😆

Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## jackson21

Chris is a good guy and CZ expert, good excuse to send to him to fix that and also do a trigger job at same time. His CZ's with lightened trigger are the shiz!

----------


## jackson21

Maybe pistol has had a bang or someone played with it as they come from factory with a test target from sighting in?

----------


## R93

Chris has already been a major help. Elevation is perfect now.
Just need to push the rear sight a tad. Tried punching it, but it is pretty solid. Don't need to send it away. I probably just shoot wonky😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Out of interest, how did you sort the elevation issue? It seems that due to lack of powder availablity im having to change my home brew and it looks like i may need to adjust a bit  :Sad:

----------


## R93

> Out of interest, how did you sort the elevation issue? It seems that due to lack of powder availablity im having to change my home brew and it looks like i may need to adjust a bit


The shadow comes with a 5 or 5.5 mm foresight from factory I was told. I was sent a plain 6.5mm cadet sight (measured it at 7mm with my calipers) as no one had any shadow ones in stock.
Fitted it. Took a file to the range expecting to use it. 
Shot POA without any filing out as far as 50 m.😆
No more aiming off. Will fit a new true glow when I can get one.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Shit, how much were you off?

I'm now finding about 100mm at 20m so am just aiming a bit low, but the ocd side is starting to gain a hold, am need to fix it......




> The shadow comes with a 5 or 5.5 mm foresight from factory I was told. I was sent a plain 6.5mm cadet sight (measured it at 7mm with my calipers) as no one had any shadow ones in stock.
> Fitted it. Took a file to the range expecting to use it. 
> Shot POA without any filing out as far as 50 m.
> No more aiming off. Will fit a new true glow when I can get one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

I was around 12" high at 25 off a rest and unsupported. 
Out of the A zone especially if you were slightly off either side.

I tried to put up with it as most stages I shot had no targets outside 25m and had a very low hold even to hit poppers.

I know what you mean about ocd😆 
As I have got used to the shadow I am shooting it tighter everytime I use it. I have found I am left around 4" at 25 and want to fix that now.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Yeah thats a fair bit off!

With my old load - with vit n320, i could bang steal sheep at 100m about 5 out of 10, now hit one in the last outting after about 30..... For 6" steel discs and speed shooting, i'm aiming about 50 - 100mm off the bottom of the disc. Horz is fine just the vert is a prick. 

Now as long as i go diag centre i can just stay in the a zone all the time. Or the leval of the bottom of the vertical flat sides ( if that makes sense  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## R93

Yup. Makes sense on A zone but sounds as frustrating as mine was on steel.
As I tried to speed up or got tired I went back to a centre hold and it wasted time before I realized.
I should send you some westcasting 9mm bullets to try. They shoot really, really tight in my shadow. 
I use AS30N  or AP 70 for both 9mm and .40 so far because I have come by heaps pretty cheap. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Huge thanks to Mufasa for helping me with his time and gear on this sight issue. 
Cheers man. Really appreciate it😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kscott

Ohh he's a nice fella alright  :Wink:

----------

